# Relabeling



## Graphics Man (Jun 12, 2008)

Hello

I am planning to sell t-shirts online. To start with I am going with the DTG printing for now.

I have my own labels, that I would like to put on my t-shirts.

Once, I get my shirts from dtg printing, and remove the original labels and put my labels, how would go about the sizing information of the shirt.

How should or would I put the t-shirt size on the shirt with the original label gone?

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Your own labels should have size too. They don't?


----------



## Graphics Man (Jun 12, 2008)

splathead said:


> Your own labels should have size too. They don't?


You just answered my question.

So I need to put my size on my labels.

thanks


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Graphics Man said:


> You just answered my question.
> 
> So I need to put my size on my labels.
> 
> thanks


Depending on what shirts you're using (many of them are going to a double label) , you may be able to keep their size label and just remove their logo label. This way you could still use the labels you had made.


----------



## Graphics Man (Jun 12, 2008)

Splathead you have been very helpful.

One more questions? Since I am going the dtg printing route. Do I need to say on my website that my t-shirts are printed using the dtg technology. I need to put some kind of disclaimer??

Thanks


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Graphics Man said:


> Since I am going the dtg printing route. Do I need to say on my website that my t-shirts are printed using the dtg technology. I need to put some kind of disclaimer??


There is no requirement that you do. It's up to you. 

One of the best DTG explanations I've see says something like: " Printed with digital technology using super soft water based inks".


----------



## BandPrints (Feb 4, 2007)

Actually it depends on what type of shirts you are using. Since you are going the DTG route (many benefits) there is a great system that we use. Choose a shirt that has a tear-away label (or more specifically all your garments you run should). The DTG printer will print the garment and remove JUST the label that has the mill's logo such as Anvil or Jerzees and leave the sizing and washing instruction label intact. Then the DTG company should heat press in a plastisol label with your companies name and any other details you wish such as your slogan. With this method you don't have to have the size and washing instructions heat pressed in and it allows your customers to remove the size and care label when they receive the product.


----------

